# tajima cutting proplem



## Bubba1213 (Feb 8, 2010)

I have a brand new 16 needle tajima neo plus, I am happy with the performance of this machine however, I have a thread cutting problem. yes it is all colors, some more then others, and it does not do it all the time. 

It will cut the thread and leave an access amount of thread , which will get sewed in between letters and what not. so we will stop it and manualy trim it , why does it do this, I hope it is a simple fix please help.

Remember it does it randomly, and will do a perfect sew job on the same file it will mess up on.

Bruce


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

It could be that the tail is too long or maybe your tensions. Since this is a new machine I would get on the phone with tech support from the company that sold you the machine and get some help.


----------



## whimsywhit (May 25, 2009)

It definitely sounds like a tension problem, they may be too lose. Try tightening your tensions, when the cutter goes to cut and the thread is loose, the cutter will just sort of push at it. When the thread is pulled tight, it will be easier to cut. Also, when the thread IS actually cut and the tension is too lose, it allows the cutter to pull the thread out more, which causes the longer tail. If that doesn't work, call Tajima. They are always very good at getting a guy out to look at our 3 machines, and ours are pretty old.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

You can change the amount of "tail" on the Tajima Neo-2. I can't remember what I have mine set for or how to do it as I am not near my machine. But look in your book and it will tell you how to adjust that. And I had to adjust mine when I first got it.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

If you can't find the right tail adjustment (its either too short and pulls out or too long and must be trimmed) then the picker may need adjustment. It should just touch the bobbin case. Tajima tech support can talk you through the necessary fix.


----------



## laz0924 (Jun 25, 2009)

Check your tension you can download a 15 needle test at happyemb.com or just sew some 18mm letters and look behind and see where your tension is at should be 1/3 bobbin and 2/3 top thread.


----------

